# paul dillet looking a freak!



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

my god i love doerian but i think he got blown away in this pose, i no just the 1 pose means nothing but dam










a pic of a back shot between these to would be good if any1 got 1


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i'm sure that pic has been photo shopped


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

i wouldnt no m8 im crap at knowing that sort of thing. if it hasnt he is huge.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

but i could be wrong


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Dillet was a freak. Didn't he have 24 inch arms or something mental?

I read something about his whole body freezing up doing a front double biceps on stage and him having to be carried off totally rigid :lol:


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah ive seen some pics of that somwhere.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

yep


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Same size arms as Zack then!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

hope Zack doesn't freeze at his next show, s0d trying to carry him


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dillet was a freak but couldnt pose worth a rotten egg... twitched all over the place and often just couldnt hold it... I saw them pose together in the 96 O and there was no way Dillet out did Yates that night...


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Dillet was a freak but couldnt pose worth a rotten egg... twitched all over the place and often just couldnt hold it... I saw them pose together in the 96 O and there was no way Dillet out did Yates that night...


dnt get me wrong mate im not saying that dillet was a better poser or bb that yates, its just that pics looks awsome. :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dillet had huuuuge shoulders but a weak back.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

he had huge most bits but your right his back was sh1t


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

If he could actually hit the pose he might beat Yates, but he's hunching his shoulders forward and messing it up. Probably the biggest rear delts I've ever seen, some of the widest shoulders, and some of the best genetics, but he coasted by on them and trained like a pu55y. Still he looked absolutely amazing (weak back though as IB said), just couldn't pose  .


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

and he was dumb as sh1t, i HATE dumb bodybuilders


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Khaos said:


> yep


whats happening here?? has he passed out or something??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Khaos said:


> and he was dumb as sh1t, i HATE dumb bodybuilders


A lot of bbers aren't the sharpest knives in the drawer tbh mate


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> A lot of bbers aren't the sharpest knives in the drawer tbh mate


He aint that dumb, he started a bodybuilding and fitness organisation called the WBFF in Canada which is really high profile in the USA and Canada. It pulls in huge crowds, pays big prize money and has huge media interest.

He's made himself a mint through business so looks can be decieving :thumbup1:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

dillet was one of the most genetic freeks of the 90s, in the pose posted noone could beat him period,as mentioned before he could never hold a pose he was like jelly wobbling everywhere! turn him round to the rear and stood next to dorian it was game over for dillet! his back looked huge relaxed but didnt come alive when flexed,dorion had it all size,condition and was granit hard front side and rear,unmatched by today i feel


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

One of the true freaks of the sport, dont get the comment about him being dumb its not a show of intelligence its a bodybuilding show.

Another guy who just looks plain freaky is Orville Burke, was watching bfto 2002 and he just looks so crazy, massive lumps of muscle just hanging off him. Crazy.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> One of the true freaks of the sport, dont get the comment about him being dumb its not a show of intelligence its a bodybuilding show.
> 
> Another guy who just looks plain freaky is Orville Burke, was watching bfto 2002 and he just looks so crazy, massive lumps of muscle just hanging off him. Crazy.


Orville Burke was great! Shame what happened to him though...


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Orville Burke was great! Shame what happened to him though...


What happened?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

when i called him dumb it was because he is not intelligent, if you have spoken to him you'd know what i was talking about.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote "Orville Burke injured himself during a photo shoot in Olympia resulting in his shoulder and Elbow needing to be operated on. As a result of his poor health, one medical team refused to operate, although another did, but only after receiving a report and approval from a heart consultant. Sadly Orville fell into a coma after kidney failure but slowly recovered although his bodybuilding career is over."


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I reckon Paul could have won an Olympia title if only he could pose....

i remember seeing an interview after he had to be carried away from stage. said something about taking drugs to get rid of the water and had to urinate often......apparently dried up his organs..... :confused1:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> What happened?


taken from bodybuildingpro

"On November 5 of 2002, Orville Burke, 6th place finisher at the 2001 Mr. Olympia and 9th place finisher at the 2002 Mr. Olympia competitions underwent surgery to repair a triceps injury which he suffered during a photo shoot for FLEX magazine. While under anesthetic, Orville experienced a seizure and went into a coma. From there, he was placed on life support machines.

Presently, Orville is feeling better and able to talk and walk. However, a career in competitive bodybuilding is now out of the question. He will be missed by those who follow the sport of bodybuilding. Orville was known as "The Walking Eclipse" and had one of the most impressive waist to shoulder ratio in the history of bodybuilding."


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Khaos said:


> when i called him dumb it was because he is not intelligent, if you have spoken to him you'd know what i was talking about.


I understood what you meant but i dont get why it is relevant to the topic? I am guessing you have met the dude? Be interesting to have seen him in his day.

It doesnt detract from his physique just cos he's a dummy!

Poor Orville thats sad news.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> taken from bodybuildingpro
> 
> "On November 5 of 2002, Orville Burke, 6th place finisher at the 2001 Mr. Olympia and 9th place finisher at the 2002 Mr. Olympia competitions underwent surgery to repair a triceps injury which he suffered during a photo shoot for FLEX magazine. While under anesthetic, Orville experienced a seizure and went into a coma. From there, he was placed on life support machines.
> 
> Presently, Orville is feeling better and able to talk and walk. However, a career in competitive bodybuilding is now out of the question. He will be missed by those who follow the sport of bodybuilding. Orville was known as "The Walking Eclipse" and had one of the most impressive waist to shoulder ratio in the history of bodybuilding."


 very ronnie coleman like there, even has the same shape abs!


----------

